# Zebra long wing buttery born on my balcony today!



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

It's waiting for the wings to dry to fly away.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow. Thats extremely beautifiul


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Such an amazing picture, I never seen a butterfly like this. The way of nature is so amazing. From caterpillar to ca cocoon to a beautiful butterfly. From egg so larvae to shrimp. Life is full of mysteries. This is just a beautiful mystery. Thank you for such an amazing photograph


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I am glad you like it. Zebra Long Wing is the state butterfly of Florida. I plant passion vine flowers just to attract them to my balcony 😆


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Those eyes are creeping me out a bit though. The big x makes me think he is out to get me lol


----------



## MichaelKelley (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulation usgetata! , I would like to appreciate because of your click. How well of capturing pic, Amazing click guy. I hope you will have not wait more for the wings to dry to fly away.


----------



## JeniceMendosa (Oct 30, 2013)

now the time while i am posting it would have been flown away and i am pleased it will be swinging somewhere into the air being free and joyous .. cheers !


----------



## kl86 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow beautiful!


----------

